# IS THIS GERD?



## MAGGIE&MAX (Oct 31, 2003)

I am hoping to get some feedback on what I think is GERD. Prior to my GERD symptoms starting I was having what I consider IBS,each morning was a race to get to the bathroom in time. My next symptom started as an inability to get a deep breath, then the fullness from my upper chest to my neck started. I have had an upper GI done which was normal and now I take Nexium daily and Tums as needed. The nexium works as long as I don't drink coffee or wine. The only other problem I am having is excessive burping, which feels good but is a bother and right before I have this bout with the burping I again cannot get a deep breath. I have an appointment scheduled with a GI but any insite from anyone would be appreciated. I should add that when I started taking the Nexium my IBS pretty much went away.


----------

